# Had the Z4 two years - new pics



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I've had the car for two years now and don't feel the need to change - i still love it to bits 














































James


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice mate very nice I bet you have it for another 2 years


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Looks loverly 8) 
H.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Had mine just over 18 months, feel the same:


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

25 months here for me - and loving/still love every minute of it.

Nice pics above


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Mmmm they look really nice

Do they have part time seats in the back by any chance ?


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

The new model Z4 looks much bigger/fatter, and the early magazine tests seem to conclude it has turned into more of a GT car. Best keep your current cars in case BMW has sold out to the boring masses!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Looks great still James - especially in black and in that light. I bet you still love to rev that engine too!

Enjoy.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Stunning!

On my future car list (if the prices still keep falling to within my price range soon)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

*Stop posting pictures of bloody Z4 Coupes. You know I want one you b*stards.*


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks loverly. IMO, shame the interior lets it down. Perhaps I am spoilt by TT interior.
H.


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

I _like_ my Z4.

I'm kicking myself for getting the 2.0l though - I would have _loved_ the 3.0l [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Yours looks cracking though, very nice indeed. :mrgreen:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Very nice 

Its still one of the cars (when you see one!) that turns my head

keep it for another 2 years at least


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Thanks folks - its been a very enjoyable two years with it and although i'm booked in for a drive of a new one when they arrive at my local dealer i can say that i'm very taken by the new looks and the weight increase - it looks to have gone all soft :?

James


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I saw a new one outside the station at Canary Wharf yesterday.

Unfortunaely, I was turned off it immediately when I spotted the person sitting in it - about 40, perma tan, bleached blonde hair, female.

I can see that type of person being the main buyer. :?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> i can say that i'm very taken by the new looks and the weight increase


Should be i can't say ... ! - agreed Kell - not good :-(


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Oooh, perfect timing. I'm looking at these (convertible) at the mo, and am looking to buy this sat.

Any pointers as what to look for, what to check etc would be great.

I want a gun metal grey one but the one I've been trying to pursue, the buyer is very lazy/rude or ignorant and I refuse to travel to London (from Hull) unless I get detailed pics and a lengthy email of info on it! [smiley=book2.gif]

There's a silver 3.0L very close to me, would like to do the deal on sat all being well so some quick tips appreciated 

Also, best places for BMW rep wheels, spacers etc greatly appreciated, let the modding begin 

Thanks


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice one - good luck with the purchase. Worth popping over onto the http://www.z4-forum.com/forum/ for tips. Z4 seem generally reliable although on older models check for broken suspension springs. Mstyle will sort you out for reps (genuine CSL's wont fit properly due to the different offset). You wont need spacers 

James


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Lovely car James.

Have always been a fan of the Z4 Coupe. After seeing those pics I've finally convinced a friend of mine to get the CSL alloys on his Z4 as it really does complete the car.

Would be more than happy to have one in the garage but there isn't an option of a third seat for the wee nipper and the Boxster is getting to see less and less daylight as it is :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I notice that the white Z4M Coupe that had the CSL wheels and carbon roof fitted is for sale on Pistonheads....now that WOULD look nice next to my M3. Just need to sell the wife for £30K. This has been on these and other forums before when the guy was doing the mods.

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/990294.htm


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

i think thats a different one - Sixspeed's is the full carbon roof etc. The one in this ad has never been tracked etc so prob different. Beautiful car though. 8)

James


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

coupe-sport said:


> i think thats a different one - Sixspeed's is the full carbon roof etc. The one in this ad has never been tracked etc so prob different. Beautiful car though. 8)
> 
> James


Aye, he says never been tracked but there is a Ring sticker on the boot. Wonde rif it has been or the owner stuck a sticker on having never been round.....


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Leg said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > i think thats a different one - Sixspeed's is the full carbon roof etc. The one in this ad has never been tracked etc so prob different. Beautiful car though. 8)
> ...


From his (updated?) ad:

I keep getting e mails saying "never been tracked with a ring sticker on"
The car does have a ring sticker on but has actually never been on it. I have a track prepared clio cup for giving abuse. Even my wifes car has a ring sticker on. sad but true..


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

sonicmonkey said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > coupe-sport said:
> ...


Lol, so people have seen the sticker and been arsed to actually email him and point it out?

Have they nowt better to do? :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> I notice that the white Z4M Coupe that had the CSL wheels and carbon roof fitted is for sale on Pistonheads....now that WOULD look nice next to my M3. Just need to sell the wife for £30K. This has been on these and other forums before when the guy was doing the mods.
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/990294.htm


Go on Rich you know you want to :lol:


----------

